# grasshopper food black liquid inside dangerous?



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2019)

I fed my Iris Oratoria a green grasshopper from outside. when she ate it i noticed a black liquid just like the black death liquid in sick mantids.  I got scared because i never seen so much in a grasshopper besides a tiny bit of brown stuff from their mouths.  I got scared and sprayed it with water until she let it go.  Then I had to literally clean her from all the liquid that squirt on her eyes and raptors.  Has anyone seen this?  Am i in danger of loosing her?  I feel so bad.

Thank you


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 7, 2019)

You will have to let us know, don't know if anyone has this happen. I think she will be ok, give her a drink a couple times a day to

help her clear out her stomach.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2019)

Yes.  It was very strange.  I will feed more water to her.  So far she is ok.  I will keep you posted.

Thank you


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 8, 2019)

Grasshoppers when caught will puke a black substance. It is harmless, and does nothing except create a stain on the side of the cage. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Oct 9, 2019)

Grasshoppers puke when they are scared. I feed my mantids mostly with grasshoppers because I dont want to feed them crickets. Even when i move  sometimes my grasshoppers  puke on me when I am moving them to heir clean home one by one.

It is harmless but messy.


----------



## mantisfan101 (Oct 9, 2019)

All locusts/grasshoppers create the black substance as a repellent to ward off predators. I believe that they are used as feeders in the UK, so I'm sure that your mantis will be fine,


----------

